# Infinite Paper



## Eltern (Jun 5, 2007)

How would you go about stating/pricing a magical item that produced infinite paper? The issue I'm having is with the paper sticking around permanently. Of course, such an item could also theoretically be used to produce any valid item with Creature Nature 0, permanently, which ought to inflate the price.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't forget that for the paper to stick around you need to add the Create Death Enduring Object, +2 MP... which means your spell to put into the item really is Create Nature 1, Create Death 2, Duration 1 = 4 MP

That depends, just creating sheets of 'paper' should be a by-the-book cost for a wonderous item., MP squared * 1,000 = 4^2 * 1,000 = 16,000 gp.  About equivilent to the mid-range for the PHB's medium power Wonderous Items.
   {raw materials: 8,000gp  xp cost: 4,000  time to craft: 16 days}

Following the rules on Illusions, "The item must have a clear basic effect.." so if you want a  Create Nature item to create whatever the bearer wished...that is more like an unlimited charged item.. {Spell lists known * MP} squared * 10,000 = (2 * 4)^2 * 10,000 = 720,000 gp...which is way over the price of a Ring of Three wishes {97,950} but is not limited to only three uses.
   {raw materials: 360,000gp  xp cost: 18,000  time to craft: 2 years}

I don't think there is a need to inflate prices 
Contrary wise, because you have to boost up the Create Nature MP from 0 due to having multiple lists, this item would be capable of creating anything of 100gp or less... a pretty powerful item. If anything, this is underpriced.

 Imagine using Create Force instead to create a Ring of Force Armory.. capable of producing any weapon in the PHB with basically a Ghost Touch enhancement...that would be one heck of a boost for a nations army!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 6, 2007)

That isn't quite right. If the item is activated, you don't need the +1 MP for duration. Also, you don't have to precisely follow the cost guidelines, especially for spells like create that are all sorts of weird. It should not be a 3-MP spell to create a sheet of paper. Maybe to create a stack of papers, or a book, but a single sheet would be, like, a cantrip.

Depending on how much paper it creates at a time, the cost could be as low as 500 (one sheet at a time, takes a standard action to activate) to, oh, say 4000 (creates a book-sized stack of paper in a box that constantly refills).

Ultimately, what do you want the item to accomplish?


----------



## Eltern (Jun 6, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Ultimately, what do you want the item to accomplish?




I'm looking for a way to have infinite space to keep notes. The best way to do this seems to be something that can do the cantrip Create Nature 0, as 20gp = 50 sheets of paper or 100 sheets of parchment. Spell completion and/or activation is fine by me. Actually producing the paper can be done cheaply (500gp for 5 times per day with spell completion). The hard part, as I said, is making the paper stay around. 

Of course, a problem with just picking a "fair" cost is that any item that can produce infinite -anything- at a reasonable rate is economy wrecking.   Our play group typically plays GURPS, so we're all about rules making sense in all respects.

By the way, Ryan, if/when you write EoM3, if you were to write an accompanying system for GURPS, I'd love you forever. I'd also pay you a lot of money  I understand that's a pipe dream, though.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 6, 2007)

*sly*

How _much_ money?


----------



## Eltern (Jun 9, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *sly*
> 
> How _much_ money?




If it was done well, I would consider dropping as much as $100 on such a product. Of course, this is because I would effectively never need to purchase another RPG product again. Betwen GURPS and EoM, I'd be set for life. So, in actuality it's not in your best interest to do well, so that I'll continue buying product   

Anyway, it sounds like you'd opt for a 500gp price tag for activated ability of producing a few sheets of paper. I guess I'll go for that, unless I find some reason to do otherwise.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2007)

Eltern said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a way to have infinite space to keep notes.




Ok, I'm fairly new to EoMR.  I found a copy at my FLGS, snapped it up, and have been reading it over and trying to convince my players to use it for a while now.

Anyway, here's my take on an item to accomplish this:

The Infinite Codex
This book has a near limitless number of pages yet appears no larger and no more valuable than a typical wizard's spellbook.  Uses Create Space 0 / Gen 1.  Market price: 1,000 gp.

Reasons & Questions:
1) I figure this is no more than a specialized form of the Bag of Extradimensionality listed in the back of EoMR.  As such, it wouldn't really have a limitless number of pages but would be limited to the number of pages that would fit in a 5 foot cube.  Not quite an infinite space for notes but near enough.

2) Why does the Bag of Extradimensionality have a cost of Gen 1?  I get the Create Space 0 but I can't figure out what the Gen 1 MP has been spent on.

3) Of course, there's no index and a lot of pages that aren't numbered.  A LOT of pages.  What sort of magic would you need to add to be able to flip to whatever section you want to read?  A Divination check, perhaps?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 22, 2007)

As to flipping pages... just read it over a dozen times and pretty soon getting to the right spot is simple!

As to the 1MP, you almost always need a 10 minute duration when creating a magic item.

Good luck on getting your players to use the system, I am looking forward to converting it to 4E


----------



## sirwmholder (Sep 26, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> ... I am looking forward to converting it to 4E



Aye, sign me up.  Don't get me wrong I'll probably use the default system for 4th at first... but once you've been given a taste of ultimate spell creation... it's hard to go back .

William Holder


----------

